# Florida Mother Charged With The Murder Of Her Autistic Son



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 24, 2020)

*Florida mother charged with the murder of her autistic son*
by Sara Grace Todd

Saturday, May 23rd 2020





Alejandro Ripley, 9, was found dead on May 22 after his mother reported him missing. (Miami-Dade Police Department)<p>{/p}








FLORIDA (WSET) -- A Florida woman, *who allegedly lied to police that her son with autism was abducted by two African American men*, was charged with the boy's murder, according to police.

Patricia Ripley, was seen on surveillance video pushing her son, Alejandro Ripley, into a canal on Thursday night trying to drown him.

Neighbors heard screams and came to the rescue of the 9-year-old non-verbal boy with autism, police say.

"An hour later she brought him to a different canal, this time, unfortunately, there was no one there to save him," said Miami-Dade State Attorney Katherine Fernandez Rundle.


Alejandro Ripley was found dead on Friday morning in a golf course waterway, he was wearing a Captain America T-shirt, according to police.

Patricia Ripley, 45, was held without bail on Saturday morning pending her first court appearance for charges of attempted first-degree murder, first-degree premeditated murder and first-degree murder. Attorney information for Patricia Ripley was not available as of Saturday.







Patricia Ripley, 47, charged with murdering her 9-year-old son. (Miami-Dade Police Department)




Patricia's arrest comes almost 2 days after she first reported him missing and an Amber Alert was launched.

Patricia told police that while driving with her son on Thursday evening, she was allegedly ambushed by two men - one armed with a knife - who demanded drugs, according to Miami-Dade police.

"After stating she didn't have any drugs, he then stole her cellular phone and abducted her son, fleeing southbound in the unknown vehicle," according to the police report.

Patricia Ripley described the alleged abductors as to black men, police said. She described herself as a white Hispanic, according to the arrest affidavit.

The child's father is "heartbroken,", Rundle said at the press conference.

Police say that after Alejandro Ripley's body was found they questioned his mother, who allegedly gave conflicting statements and then recanted the robbery account, per the affidavit.

"She admitted that she drove to the SW 62 Street and SW 138 Court at approximately 8:30 p.m. and parked near a canal. She then led the victim to the canal where he drowned. She stated he's going to be in a better place," according to the affadavit.

If convicted, she faces a death sentence or life in prison without parole.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 24, 2020)

Just awful. She had me so upset for her and this boy. It’s so sad that he had no idea why his mama was doing this to him. And it kills me that she was caught trying to kill him, failed, and then did it again!


----------



## awhyley (May 24, 2020)

The minute I heard that she reported two men tried to kidnap him, the story went left to me.  Didn't know that she tried to finger black men.  Thank God for the surveillance tape.  Hope she gets the needle.


----------



## Keen (May 24, 2020)

awhyley said:


> The minute I heard that she reported two men tried to kidnap him, the story went left to me.  Didn't know that she tried to finger black men.  Thank God for the surveillance tape.  Hope she gets the needle.


First it was “a black man”.  That’s what the amber alert said.  We were wondering why would a black man randomly kidnap a white artistic kid from Home Depot?

Then the story morphed to two black man forced her off the road and ask for drug.  I was done with her at that time.  

The media is trying to leave out the “black” men part of the story.  Come to find out this lady tried to drown the kid an hour earlier. Neighbors stopORD her.  So she went to another canal and drown him. I bet she’s going to plead insanity.


----------



## Lylddlebit (May 24, 2020)

I fear a lot of people harming their kids during the pandemic.  The combination of people who suck being capable of procreation, combined with being in a position to be forced to tend to their own kids without pushing them off on other resources they normally have,  and a disease that is easily transmissible creates the perfect storm for an unfit parent to try their hand and getting rid of their kid(s).  She is disgusting, yet, there are many more men and women with her same character flaws.


----------



## Reinventing21 (May 24, 2020)

1) Sick of people inventing Black male suspects. Thet need to tack on hate crime charges in these cases.

2) Why weren't the police called the first time? If there ever was a need for a so called citizen's arrest, this was the time.

3) This is another reason why teachers need to be respected and valued more in this country. Teachers are expected to handle all kinds of needs in over packed classrooms with insufficient support.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 24, 2020)

There needs to be some kind of special training that happens when anyone reports a black suspect but I don’t know if it can be implemented for all crimes.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 26, 2020)

How many black men are rotting in the ground over the last century bc a WW cried wolf!

What a black man want with an Autistic kid? Why they always think black men want their cruddy self and they children? She belongs under the jail. And sure I bet she is stressed, and probably overwhelmed and blah blah....but no....too many families with Autistic kids are like...NOT KILLING their own children. I bet you can see a "sympathy and psychological profile pop up" soon...but nah....she belong in jail...in Gen pop.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 26, 2020)

Even the local news in my state was suspect....talmbout "allegedly" kidnapped. They didn't believe her story either.


----------



## Sosoothing (May 26, 2020)

Is there no specific law to curb instances of people accusing black people of crimes all willy-nilly?
If not, there needs to be.


----------



## chocolat79 (May 27, 2020)

Sosoothing said:


> Is there no specific law to curb instances of people accusing black people of crimes all willy-nilly?
> If not, there needs to be.


See thread of the 6F woman calling the police on the BM bird watcher in Central Park.
Furthermore,  there's no specific law that police officers can't murder BP either, apparently.


----------



## werenumber2 (May 27, 2020)

What a heart-breaking story. Services and therapies for special needs families have been disrupted because of Covid and it’s turning already difficult situations into impossible ones.  I’m guessing that with the child still being non-verbal and wearing a diaper at 9 years old, his autism was on the severe side so he likely would have spent the rest of his days in an assisted living facility once his family passed away or could no longer care for him. The mother said that he’s in a better place now, so she likely saw no future for him. Such a tragedy


----------



## discodumpling (May 27, 2020)

This is bizarre. She tried to kill him and they sent her away with him to finish the job? Everybody failed this kid.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 27, 2020)

discodumpling said:


> This is bizarre. She tried to kill him and they sent her away with him to finish the job? Everybody failed this kid.


I mean, he’s non verbal so she probably just made something up as to why he was drowning in the canal. Those people who caught her the first time probably had no clue what was happening


----------



## Kanky (May 28, 2020)

Sosoothing said:


> Is there no specific law to curb instances of people accusing black people of crimes all willy-nilly?
> If not, there needs to be.


Filing a false police report and then hate crime charges if the reason for the filing was because they are black? But that would require police, prosecutors and judges who care about black people.


----------



## Keen (May 28, 2020)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I mean, he’s non verbal so she probably just made something up as to why he was drowning in the canal. Those people who caught her the first time probably had no clue what was happening


The whole  thing was caught on camera.  The neighbor says he didn’t realize that’s what was happening.  I think the mom left him in the water, went to get people yo “help” and was hoping the child would have drowned by the time she came back.


----------



## Lylddlebit (May 28, 2020)

discodumpling said:


> This is bizarre. She tried to kill him and they sent her away with him to finish the job? Everybody failed this kid.




Nah that is on her... and daddy for choosing her.  It hard to save kids for their parents and, at times, down right impossible.


----------



## Theresamonet (May 28, 2020)

Lylddlebit said:


> I fear a lot of people harming their kids during the pandemic.  The combination of people who suck being capable of procreation, combined with being in a position to be forced to tend to their own kids without pushing them off on other resources they normally have,  and a disease that is easily transmissible creates the perfect storm for an unfit parent to try their hand and getting rid of their kid(s).  She is disgusting, yet, there are many more men and women with her same character flaws.



I found the number of people freaking out and exasperated about having to care for their own children while schools are closed, to be strange and alarming.


----------



## Lylddlebit (May 28, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> I found the number of people freaking out and exasperated about having to care for their own children while schools are closed, to be strange and alarming.





Yeah at first I chuckled and said "look at all these folks learning to parent their own kids"...then I realized how funny it wasn't.  It is not okay to just be learning how to manage school aged kids that  are biologically yours...  it's a red flag.   My comment doesn't apply to people who temporarily got knocked off their square and readjusted or those with cheeky comments  who were just having fun.  We all have our moments, but those at their wits' end for being held accountable for what they are responsible for?  Come on now.


----------



## discodumpling (May 29, 2020)

^^^IKR?? I also laughed at folks posting about how exasperated they are minding their own kids. Like #howsway these are your pickney! 
I now just count my blessings and thank GOD for my bad a$$ed kids. All I have to do is feed them and check their school work. I was already "friends" with their teachers and school admins. The second an assignment is missing or somebody doesn't log in or attend a scheduled conference call I'm getting a text, a phone call an email or an alert on Google Classroom or Class Dojo. 
I will pray for the children of the world that have to suffer through incapable parenting. Especially at this unprecedented time in our lives.


----------



## Kanky (May 29, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> I found the number of people freaking out and exasperated about having to care for their own children while schools are closed, to be strange and alarming.


I’m guessing that you don’t have kids. 

These are very unusual circumstances. It isn’t normal for parents to be trying to work from home while educating their children with no outside support because of social distancing. On top of that all of the places that people take kids to be entertained are closed. The museums, playgrounds, movies, ect are shut down which means that parents have to work and entertain kids at the same time. There are no play dates, babysitters, nannies or visits with relatives to help. There are a lot of normal, usually functional families that are struggling right now. Add financial stress and fear over the pandemic and it is going to be a mess for a lot of people. If it was as simple as freaking out over taking care of their own kids then there would be a freak out every summer when school is out. 

I think that if never going anywhere or seeing anyone outside of your own household is not a big deal for a family then they weren’t particularly functional in the first place.


----------



## Theresamonet (May 29, 2020)

Kanky said:


> I’m guessing that you don’t have kids.
> 
> These are very unusual circumstances. It isn’t normal for parents to be trying to work from home while educating their children with no outside support because of social distancing. On top of that all of the places that people take kids to be entertained are closed. The museums, playgrounds, movies, ect are shut down which means that parents have to work and entertain kids at the same time. There are no play dates, babysitters, nannies or visits with relatives to help. There are a lot of normal, usually functional families that are struggling right now. Add financial stress and fear over the pandemic and it is going to be a mess for a lot of people. If it was as simple as freaking out over taking care of their own kids then there would be a freak out every summer when school is out.
> 
> I think that if never going anywhere or seeing anyone outside of your own household is not a big deal for a family then they weren’t particularly functional in the first place.




No, I don’t have kids. Maybe my perspective would be different if I did. But the two ladies who replied above you seem to agree with me, and they do have children, so maybe not...

This is a stressful and unusual situation for everyone. But yes, you have to manage this stressful and unusual situation with YOUR kids. Members of YOUR family, that you created.

Imo, the reasons for the intense freak outs (no school, no nanny, no museum, etc), don’t change the fact that the reality of it is alarming. People have no clue what to do with their own kids for more than a weekend without outside help. Because I’m not a parent, I didn’t know that was the case. People were seriously, not just Twitter joking, but seriously demanding and petitioning the state to reopen schools, and put them damn kids back in there, at the height of a global pandemic.  Something is not right.


----------



## chocolat79 (May 29, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> I found the number of people freaking out and exasperated about having to care for their own children while schools are closed, to be strange and alarming.


I'm in a couple Mom's groups and I feel the same.  Granted, I have a baby,  so I'm doing everything for him anyway.  Maybe they need to remember the infant stage?


----------



## Theresamonet (May 29, 2020)

chocolat79 said:


> I'm in a couple Mom's groups and I feel the same.  Granted, I have a baby,  so I'm doing everything for him anyway.  Maybe they need to remember the infant stage?



I’ve seen IRL, normally good parents, just decide  that social distancing is over, because they’re tired of their kids. I had to give my mom a talk about not letting people guilt her into allowing  their kids to come to her house. People about to risk their lives to be free of their kids. It’s only been 2 months.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 30, 2020)

werenumber2 said:


> What a heart-breaking story. Services and therapies for special needs families have been disrupted because of Covid and it’s turning already difficult situations into impossible ones.  I’m guessing that with the child still being non-verbal and wearing a diaper at 9 years old, his autism was on the severe side so he likely would have spent the rest of his days in an assisted living facility once his family passed away or could no longer care for him. The mother said that he’s in a better place now, so she likely saw no future for him. Such a tragedy


She saw no future for herself being his parent.


----------



## Kanky (May 31, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> No, I don’t have kids. Maybe my perspective would be different if I did. But the two ladies who replied above you seem to agree with me, and they do have children, so maybe not...
> 
> This is a stressful and unusual situation for everyone. But yes, you have to manage this stressful and unusual situation with YOUR kids. Members of YOUR family, that you created.
> 
> Imo, the reasons for the intense freak outs (no school, no nanny, no museum, etc), don’t change the fact that the reality of it is alarming. People have no clue what to do with their own kids for more than a weekend without outside help. Because I’m not a parent, I didn’t know that was the case. People were seriously, not just Twitter joking, but seriously demanding and petitioning the state to reopen schools, and put them damn kids back in there, at the height of a global pandemic.  Something is not right.



 I am amazed by how little compassion there is for parents and children. 

I’ve not seen very many people who seriously want schools to open back up in the pandemic. Most of the posts about ending the lockdowns on twitter are just bots and almost everyone supports the lockdown and a gradual reopening. 

People are having a hard time educating their children while working from home. The difficulty varies based on the age of and number children and the type of work being done. Anyone who actually has work to do while caring for a toddler has my sympathy because toddlers don’t care about your work or your zoom meeting. 

My oldest is a teenager. He is less work during the lockdown than he is during normal times.

Families are not meant to be completely independent little groups that have no community support or interaction. Neurotypical people want to socialize with folks outside of their houses. I am not going to risk my life and health over it, but children are suffering for lack of same age playmates and loneliness is also bad for health. I am really glad that I don’t have lonely only kids and that they at least have each other to play with. 

It is normal to get tired of your kids and want a break, just like it is normal to get tired of your spouse and and want some time to yourself. You don’t become a bad wife because you want a girls night and you don’t become a bad parent because you want someone other than yourself to take of your kids for a while. 

People are not bad, incapable parents because they are struggling in this pandemic.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 1, 2020)

Kanky said:


> I am amazed by how little compassion there is for parents and children.
> 
> I’ve not seen very many people who seriously want schools to open back up in the pandemic. Most of the posts about ending the lockdowns on twitter are just bots and almost everyone supports the lockdown and a gradual reopening.
> 
> ...


There are a lot of mothers being exposed about how they really feel about being a mother an a wife. I pray for the children, and I hope they are able to make it through this challenging time.


----------



## dancinstallion (Jun 7, 2020)

[QUOTE="Kanky, post: 25486525, member: 348641".
*
I think that if never going anywhere or seeing anyone outside of your own household is not a big deal for a family then they weren’t particularly functional in the first place*.[/QUOTE]

Judging much
Excuse me. I beg to differ! 


My family is not dysfunctional because we can cook at home, play games, and homeschool without interacting with other folks. We have been doing it for years. I see plenty of dysfunctional socializing families so I will take peace and quiet at home over socializing with incompetents any day. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Kanky (Jun 7, 2020)

We cook at home, homeschool (during the summer) and play games too.

But we also play baseball, soccer, basketball, golf and tennis. We ride horses and swim. We take art classes. We go to museums and take vacations. We hike and camp. We eat at restaurants. We visit with friends and family. We go to church and to social groups.

Why are you deciding between “peace and quiet at home” and “socializing with incompetents” when it is possible to have a life that includes socializing with quality people *and* enjoying a peaceful home life?


----------



## dancinstallion (Jun 7, 2020)

Kanky said:


> We cook at home, homeschool (during the summer) and play games too.
> 
> But we also play baseball, soccer, basketball, golf and tennis. We ride horses and swim. We take art classes. We go to museums and take vacations. We hike and camp. We eat at restaurants. We visit with friends and family. We go to church and to social groups.
> 
> Why are you deciding between “peace and quiet at home” and “socializing with incompetents” when it is possible to have a life that includes socializing with quality people *and* enjoying a peaceful home life?



I am not deciding, we do ALL of those things too(besides horse riding) since we are in quarantine we havent and it isnt the end of the world. We are fine without going out to socialize too. I know families that dont do half of those things in normal times and I think it is a bit much to call them dysfunctional. Some people dont have stable families and friends to be around. Tis all.


----------



## Kanky (Jun 7, 2020)

dancinstallion said:


> I am not deciding, we do ALL of those things too(besides horse riding) since we are in quarantine we havent and it isnt the end of the world. We are fine without going out to socialize too. I know families that dont do half of those things in normal times and I think it is a bit much to call them dysfunctional. Some people dont have stable families and friends to be around. Tis all.



 But not having stable families and friends is dysfunctional!


----------



## dancinstallion (Jun 7, 2020)

Kanky said:


> But not having stable families and friends is dysfunctional!



Laugh all you want. I know many people and introverts that prefer to be by themselves. some people dont have family and friends to depend on and I refuse to call them dysfunctional because that is out of their control. You cant make new non toxic family members and it is hard making new friends for some people. I know PLENTY of adults that say it is hard making friends as an adult. It is called life for those people. Some people want different family member and to make new friends but cant.
 I refuse to laugh about it or call it dysfunctional but I am glad you are able to.


----------



## metro_qt (Jun 7, 2020)

dancinstallion said:


> themselves. *some people dont have family and friends to depend on and I refuse to call them dysfunctional because that is out of their control. You cant make new non toxic family members *and it is hard making new friends for some people. I know PLENTY of adults that say it is hard making friends as an adult. It is called life for those people. Some people want different family member and to make new friends but cant.
> I refuse to laugh about it or call it dysfunctional but I am glad you are able to.



THIS is very true


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Jun 10, 2020)

dancinstallion said:


> Laugh all you want. I know many people and introverts that prefer to be by themselves. some people dont have family and friends to depend on and I refuse to call them dysfunctional because that is out of their control. You cant make new non toxic family members and it is hard making new friends for some people. I know PLENTY of adults that say it is hard making friends as an adult. It is called life for those people. Some people want different family member and to make new friends but cant.
> I refuse to laugh about it or call it dysfunctional but I am glad you are able to.


I can really relate to this
  I spent most of my time with my husband and was fine with that but now that he's passed away the lonley hit like a line of 18 wheelers running me over.
Most of our friends are scattered across the US and it's very easy when you life is so busy already to maintain distant friendships especially if you weren't that close to begin with. I get it.
My social group here Li feel like had a more vested interest in my husband.  I feel like I'm likeable but maybe not as much as I thought to our core group of friends.  I tell you it does a number on your mental health.  
It is very hard at my age to make new friends.  My best friend is gone forever.


----------



## Kanky (Jun 10, 2020)

dancinstallion said:


> Laugh all you want. I know many people and introverts that prefer to be by themselves. some people dont have family and friends to depend on and I refuse to call them dysfunctional because that is out of their control. You cant make new non toxic family members and it is hard making new friends for some people. I know PLENTY of adults that say it is hard making friends as an adult. It is called life for those people. Some people want different family member and to make new friends but cant.
> I refuse to laugh about it or call it dysfunctional but I am glad you are able to.



I was laughing at the idea that it is not dysfunctional. Whether or not someone or something is dysfunctional has nothing to do with how much control you have over it.

dysfunctional -

*not operating normally or properly.*
"the telephones are dysfunctional"
*deviating from the norms of social behavior in a way regarded as bad.*
"an emotionally dysfunctional businessman"


We started this conversation talking about children. Children should have friends and playmates. That is normal. Again if children don't notice or care about not being able to play with other children then something dysfunctional is going on. A lot of parents use not being able to go out and play with friends as a punishment for bad behavior. If a child's normal life looks punishment for most kids then what would you call that. 

It seems that we agree that the situation is less than ideal but you don't like the word that I chose?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 10, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> I found the number of people freaking out and exasperated about having to care for their own children while schools are closed, to be strange and alarming.


Its been pandemonium in the moms groups. I was able to send my kids to school. I totally get it. But I like them coming home earlier and they get to sleep in as well. So for my babies, its nice. More work on me, but our family just moves differently now.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 10, 2020)

discodumpling said:


> ^^^IKR?? I also laughed at folks posting about how exasperated they are minding their own kids. Like #howsway these are your pickney!
> I now just count my blessings and thank GOD for my bad a$$ed kids. All I have to do is feed them and check their school work. I was already "friends" with their teachers and school admins. The second an assignment is missing or somebody doesn't log in or attend a scheduled conference call I'm getting a text, a phone call an email or an alert on Google Classroom or Class Dojo.
> I will pray for the children of the world that have to suffer through incapable parenting. Especially at this unprecedented time in our lives.


And the kids subject to abuse (edited to add: and hunger. Being in school was their 6 hours of peace, ability to be a kid, and to get a semi-nutritious meal, or A MEAL).
I work in the community and resources are stretched. The people who work those emergency phone lines are shell shocked at the spike in child and domestic violence calls since COVID-19.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 10, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> No, I don’t have kids. Maybe my perspective would be different if I did. But the two ladies who replied above you seem to agree with me, and they do have children, so maybe not...
> 
> This is a stressful and unusual situation for everyone. But yes, you have to manage this stressful and unusual situation with YOUR kids. Members of YOUR family, that you created.
> 
> Imo, the reasons for the intense freak outs (no school, no nanny, no museum, etc), don’t change the fact that the reality of it is alarming. People have no clue what to do with their own kids for more than a weekend without outside help. Because I’m not a parent, I didn’t know that was the case. People were seriously, not just Twitter joking, but seriously demanding and petitioning the state to reopen schools, and put them damn kids back in there, at the height of a global pandemic.  Something is not right.


No you're right. Like it was said up thread, most of us are off our usual square, adjusting, and moving differently. But no, MANY MANY parents (and I work with parents of pre-school aged kids, and babies), DO NOT KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING and AINT HAVE NO BUSINESS PROCREATING or MAKING MORE THAN THE 1.
Its really a whole nother thread. Remember, parents of today different than when our parents were having kids in the 70's, 80's, 90's.....I run into parents of all backgrounds, ages who are addicted to the internet, and zone out from their kids, play videogames 1/2 the day, they have little to NO cooking skills, are not active themselves, and are juggling their own learning or social disability (but they slid by enough to finish HS, even college--I taught a few autistic college students) and are functioning in society based on the routines they know and have established. Many were one disaster away from the bottom dropping out. Now there is COVID-19 and this economic recession. I joke about being first in line when school opens but I really am considering a partial schedule if offered.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 10, 2020)

Kanky said:


> I am amazed by how little compassion there is for parents and children.
> 
> *I’ve not seen very many people who seriously want schools to open back up in the pandemic.* Most of the posts about ending the lockdowns on twitter are just bots and almost everyone supports the lockdown and a gradual reopening.
> 
> ...


A lot of the parents here have a cetain political sway and they are threatening to disenroll all their children from public school if they are only offering a remote or virtual option. Many are super tired and think that the rest of us are overreacting. They also say if school opens up they're not sending them to school with "masks that will kill their kid" bc they wont be able to breathe. I live in Florida too....so...there is that. But these moms are reporting to be tired. Some are being exposed as well, and I'm hoping that's few and far between. But many parents have kids on varying places on the spectrum, or have 1 or more impediments and long term school closures is not even a realistic, healthy or viable option for these kids. Many parents in rural areas are at, just above, or below poverty level so their ability to work is severely compromised. Thus their ability to feed, care, and clothe their families.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Jun 10, 2020)

Jmartjrmd said:


> I can really relate to this
> I spent most of my time with my husband and was fine with that but now that he's passed away the lonley hit like a line of 18 wheelers running me over.
> Most of our friends are scattered across the US and it's very easy when you life is so busy already to maintain distant friendships especially if you weren't that close to begin with. I get it.
> My social group here Li feel like had a more vested interest in my husband.  I feel like I'm likeable but maybe not as much as I thought to our core group of friends.  I tell you it does a number on your mental health.
> It is very hard at my age to make new friends.  My best friend is gone forever.



My heart really goes out to you.   Your real life example really adds perspective.


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Jun 10, 2020)

Lylddlebit said:


> My heart really goes out to you.   Your real life example really adds perspective.


Thank you.  I am seeing a nice guy it just feels unnatural being that I was with the same man for so long and it's only been 1 year and 9 months since my husband passed.   It's weird but unless I try I will live a miserable existence and I don't want that.
It's hard to go from having someone all the time to having nothing in the blink of an eye.  Especially since you didn't stop loving that person.  Trying to get in a new relationship is so hard.


----------



## Peppermynt (Jun 11, 2020)

@Jmartjrmd 

I sent you a private message via Conversations ... not sure if that's the right way to send a PM lol, but wanted to let you know.


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Jun 11, 2020)

Peppermynt said:


> @Jmartjrmd
> 
> I sent you a private message via Conversations ... not sure if that's the right way to send a PM lol, but wanted to let you know.


Got it.


----------



## Avyn (Jun 27, 2020)

I've been working with my families/students with autism over  COVID and since summer break started and they are TIRED.  They really struggle with caring for their children. They don't have a clue about how to care for and manage their disabilities,  let alone teach them. I can't say this mom should get a break but I've seen desperation in these parents' eyes and it has scared me a little. Since COVID started one of my littles has destroyed a significant amount of furniture in his home,  electronic devices,  etc.  I've shared resources and procedures that work for us in the classroom but these students have 1 to 1 support during the school day and parents don't have that. I agree with someone upthread,  some parents are not equipped to parent,  let alone parent a child with significant special needs. Add to the mix having to work from home and care for them....


----------

